# Does anyone know anything about this weird toothbrush?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this weird toothbrush?

It looks like it would work! But I was wondering if anyone had used it and if not I will buy it and let you guys know how it works. :act-up:

Thanks!! Have a marvelous day!

http://www.petproductadvisor.com/store/mc/cain-able-kissable.aspx?utm_source=dogcrazynews&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Kissable&utm_content=DC-20130526-Kissable-[P]&[email protected]


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

I have one like that for Rita, it's just a different brand. I like that it can get the back side of her teeth at the same time as the front. She doesn't seem to mind it and it gets the job done quicker. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

bslick said:


> I have one like that for Rita, it's just a different brand. I like that it can get the back side of her teeth at the same time as the front. She doesn't seem to mind it and it gets the job done quicker.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


AWESOME!! thank you!! will order it now 

Oh and since Im going to make an order. Anyone have any suggestions of any product toy or anything that is really cool for me to buy with this?

I know Lou loves her soft ball and the bully sticks, but she doesnt have any other favorite toys or chews.
I wanted to find something else that might entertain her...

Thanks!


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

Rita LOVES this toy! It bounces a little and she loves to catch it in mid air. She also plays fetch with it. I got it at PetSmart.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

awesome picture! do you by chance know the name of it?


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

JW Pet Hol-ee Roller Dog Toy

I forgot to mention that she also loves playing tug with it. And when it gets all dirty from being outside its very easy to clean. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

One my favorite things to do with holee roller is put another toy inside, especially a soft one they like to destroy..


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes. I have that too brush for harry too. He is mpoo so it fits his mouth much better than the finger toothbrush. Its quick and easy to use too ... Harry doesn't like having his teeth attended to. Plus very durable!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That looks like a great kind of toothbrush. I'm ordering one now! lol. Thanks for the useful tip.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Is the rubber toy durable? Nova is a mean chewer so I want to buy one that is strong enough  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

